# Flightless or pet bird needed in Michigan



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

I am looking for a flightless or pet pigeon near Detroit. I have posted before but due to some sad events in life i had to take time away from the site. If you have a bird in need of a home let me know. Do not care even if its feral at this point. Need a bird though for my homer gal. Sex not important either lol. The only request I have is that it is healthy. I went to pick up a sick bird recently and the owner said it was gone as in given away. Took me an hour drive. I received email today saying sorry for the drive we should have told you the bird died. People were very nice but think they just didn't know the bird was sick. People let me know ok....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sure a bird in need will turn up shortly for you. I am not trusting of the weather right now, but if nothing local turns up, I will be happy to ship you a companion for yours when the weather allows.

Terry


----------

